# Cruzerlite vs. Rearth Ringke vs. Diztronic



## zandander (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm looking at all of these cases for my soon to be Gnex. I was wondering if you guys were using any of these and if so what are their pros and cons? I'm looking for a rather slim case that still provides some protection from minor drops (2 feet or less).


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Ringke Slim is the best. But it will crack if you find yourself pulling the battery a lot.


----------



## zandander (Jun 7, 2012)

Does it hold up pretty well for small drops? 
I've got a seidio on my tbolt and it's held up REALLY good, but I'm kind of tired of it to be honest.

Sent from the hand of Zeus!


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

I know you said slim, but have you taken a look at the trident aegis? It's not too much bigger than the seidio gnex case but the amount of protection it provides is awesome.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## zandander (Jun 7, 2012)

Just looked at the aegis, but my only problem with it is that it's primarily silicone. I've always had issues with silicone cases completely raping my pocket and getting stuck. Virtually impossible to get it out of my pocket while sitting down lol.

Sent from the hand of Zeus!


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Ringke is super slim and sexy, but probably wont survive too many drops. Especially face down because it doesn't extend past the screen.


----------



## Mikesevenfold (May 6, 2012)

I've had the Cruzerlight cases for about 6 months but my absolute favorite case (and bare with me) is the black silicone case that Verizon sold directly in it's store. I gave mine to my sister in-law a few months back and missed it badly. I just ordered a new one off ebay for 6 dollars. It's smooth and high gloss too so it never "raped" my pockets.


----------



## Earthsiege (Dec 26, 2011)

I personally love the Diztronic. It's smooth TPU, so it doesn't get stuck in your pockets like silicone ones do. It's flexible enough that you can pull it off without breaking it. And the few times I've dropped my phone, it's always protected it well.


----------



## zandander (Jun 7, 2012)

Right now it seems like I'm gonna end up buying a few cases lol. Prolly gonna get androidified a2, diztronic, and a rearth >.>
And maybe even a different one like the Verizon silicone one.

Sent from the hand of Zeus!


----------



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

iPois0n said:


> Ringke Slim is the best. But it will crack if you find yourself pulling the battery a lot.


+1 i have this case and love it. After buying 4 or 5 different cases.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

I have Cruzerlite cases and I LOVE them. The perfect balance of protection and slimness. The fact that it's a TPU is a major plus for me because I do battery pulls often. Also, the designs a wonderful to look at.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zandander (Jun 7, 2012)

CaucasianAsian said:


> I have Cruzerlite cases and I LOVE them. The perfect balance of protection and slimness. The fact that it's a TPU is a major plus for me because I do battery pulls often. Also, the designs a wonderful to look at.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Is yours the androidified one?


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

zandander said:


> Just looked at the aegis, but my only problem with it is that it's primarily silicone. I've always had issues with silicone cases completely raping my pocket and getting stuck. Virtually impossible to get it out of my pocket while sitting down lol.
> 
> Sent from the hand of Zeus!


You could look into the NeoCase Hyrbrid, it's silicon but has a plastic bumper around the outside and after a little working around it'll fit the Toro (with extended battery too!).


----------



## killthehippies (Mar 18, 2012)

I love my Diztronic 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zandander (Jun 7, 2012)

mikeymop said:


> You could look into the NeoCase Hyrbrid, it's silicon but has a plastic bumper around the outside and after a little working around it'll fit the Toro (with extended battery too!).


Now that I would be interested in! I was looking at that one and was heart broken because it said it was only for the gsm one lol

Sent from the hand of Zeus!


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Ringke slim is the most minimalistic. As others have said though, it won't do much in a hard drop on the screen. I dropped mine and it landed on the bottom corner on concrete with no damage whatsoever though.


----------



## Syndicate0017 (Jan 21, 2012)

zandander said:


> Now that I would be interested in! I was looking at that one and was heart broken because it said it was only for the gsm one lol
> 
> Sent from the hand of Zeus!


I have it and use extended battery and it fits pretty well. Offers exceptional protection and it looks good.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1 (Dec 31, 2011)

killthehippies said:


> I love my Diztronic
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


+1

Started with a pouch cause I like the bare naked phone feel when using it. But got tired of it. The diztronic case is great and I think actually makes the phone look better while protecting it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mypantsaretorn (Jun 24, 2011)

+1 diztronic black gloss is the way to go!


----------



## papstar (Jun 10, 2011)

Love my diztronic case. The rearth slim is nice, but it scratches very easily. I dropped it once from a couple of feet and on all four corners the gray paint scratched off. I really miss my fascinate case, though. It was the dual case, with a plastic back but silicone around the sides. 
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=330609444481

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I recommend the Diztronic, I use it with no complaints.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Mercury cases are nice slim and have a clean ICS blue


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

zandander said:


> Now that I would be interested in! I was looking at that one and was heart broken because it said it was only for the gsm one lol
> 
> Sent from the hand of Zeus!


Yea I was too, but I read a few forum posts saying it'll fit the LTE phone with standard battery. When I first got it I stretched the edges very gently (I actually got carried away and ripped it by the headphone jack) and after working it around on the phone for a few days it started to settle. You have to mess with the buttons a little bit on the case.
Now it's so stretched it comes on easy and the only imperfection is the top edge of my phone is exposed just a tad on the top, it's hard to describe w/o pictures. When I bought the extended battery it slipped on effortlessly it's definitely the best case I've ever bought for a phone. It checks every mark, I probably would'be bought the Ringke Slim as a 2nd choice but I dont see the point of a case unless it completely covers the phone and they get in the way if they dont have their own buttons. The Neocase check all those marks.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

zandander said:


> Is yours the androidified one?


I'm late on this but, yes it is. I have it in black, blue, and green. I would also like to pick up cyan, orange, and red next. :3


----------



## dg4prez (Jan 5, 2012)

I lovely cruzerlite cases. Have one for my n7 as well.


----------



## thephantom (Jul 22, 2012)

dg4prez said:


> I lovely cruzerlite cases. Have one for my n7 as well.


Been thinking about getting that. Mind giving feedback? My N7 sports a Nillkin tpu but I'm very much interested to get the Cruzerlite as well

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

I had a diztronic case on my gsm phone and it fit better than the cruzer lite case I am using now. Although I am using an extended battery on my vzw phone. The cruzer lite case seems loose around the sides and the hole for the USb plug was a little too small. But really a pretty good case.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

